# Outed: American Tandem



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

This is too pretty (IMHO) not to post pics of in this forum.

Listed in the classifieds here.

EDIT: http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...ults_format=long&db_id=109952&query=retrieval


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That'd make for a pretty cool project.


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

Where is it in the classifieds? I took a quick look and couldn't see it anywhere and the classifieds search blows goats.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

el-cid said:


> Where is it in the classifieds? I took a quick look and couldn't see it anywhere and the classifieds search blows goats.


search for tandem, only three to choose from...

Carsten


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

Ah, thanks. I searched for American Tandem first and came up dry; and Shayne, I don't know if it's truly "outed", it's selling price is for the high rollers.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I was Just Making It Known*

I agree it's high considering a MTB will set you back $300 or less.
Although the prices of tandem frames in general seem to be disproportionate to regular frames. I've been looking at getting a new one but prices for something quality rival the price of a car  
If it was reasonable I would be outing it after I finished building it myself :thumbsup:


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*What a coincedence...*

I'm visiting my brother in Seattle and went by Rodriguez yesterday. I took a tour of their shop, framebuilding settup and in house paint shop. I didn't see any aluminum tubing. Just True Temper OX platinum and S3 tubing. The people there are great and I was so impressed with the S3's lack of weight(lighter than Ti or Al for the same sized frame,) and the lack of wait for a custom frame(two weeks since everythings in house,) that I had them get some measurements:thumbsup: Tons of tandems in there too BTW www.rodcycle.com


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

*It may just be me*

but the welding looks a bit cobby for a high $ custom. Reminds me of the welding on my 76 Maico  The welds on my very average mid 90s M2 Stumpy are way more precise and even.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

That looks exactly like my 1992 Specialized Deja Two tandem! Did Rodriguez make those? The cable stops under the downtube, the plate dropouts, the welds, cable guides etc. That BB eccentric looks to have been wailed on, could be stuck, best to ask about that, too.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

American made the Speccy. At least the first ones. Fellas came from St. Cloud, MN to watch a couple idiots catch air at Buck Hill, MN in the (91?) midwest point series final. I think it was the first one...


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Aaaah, different direct lateral on that Rodriguez/American than our Specialized! And looks to be a 1 1/4" headset, our Specialized is 1 1/8, but otherwize the construction looks the same.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=236672&highlight=tandem+jumping

that link has a photo of us jumping our tandem, late 90s, living in Fruita, CO at the time, dragged that bike through hell. Now we have a Ventana ECdM as well, the Specialized is the coffee/movie/townie now.


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

*Aaaaah, good ole times ...*

Thanx, Shayne, ...

... for bringing up memories from far back in the days ...

Summer 1993. My very first 24h race. In Switzerland, where those 24h races were invented. On an American-built Rodriguez. Whole a lot of fun - way more than all those half-bikers had :thumbsup:


sorryforthebadscanningquality


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cdeger said:


> Thanx, Shayne, ...
> 
> ... for bringing up memories from far back in the days ...
> 
> ...


Cool picture!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't consider the welds cobby at all, rather that's the style that they were done in intentionally, very well done actually. That's the style that American Bicycle was known for and what I expect from them. That said, if you don't like the style, they are definitely cobby.

Rodriguez wouldn't have any aluminum tubing around as American did their aluminum work for them.

It's a little pricey but I'd consider buying it if I actually had any friends.

Penguin


----------

